

Show HN: Pip-init to generate a simple setup.py file - juanpabloaj
https://github.com/juanpabloaj/pip-init

======
jwfeinstein
It would be nice if it allowed you to specify initial dependencies, or call
out a requirements.txt file.

~~~
juanpabloaj
... maybe put in setup.py something like

from pip.req import parse_requirements

requirements = parse_requirements("requirements.txt")

setup(

...

install_requires=[str(r.req) for r in requirements]

[http://stackoverflow.com/a/16624700/348081](http://stackoverflow.com/a/16624700/348081)

------
fiatjaf
Thank you.

Please do the thing with the requirements.txt file.

~~~
juanpabloaj
fiatjaf, now the generated setup.py file will import the requirements from the
requirements.txt file

[http://i.imgur.com/TTw7Ctn.gif](http://i.imgur.com/TTw7Ctn.gif)

